# الان في الرياض و قبل الجميع تقسيط كاميرات كانون الاحترافيه للبيع وبالتقسيط وللجادين



## تخليص جمركي1 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الان في الرياض و قبل الجميع تقسيط كاميرات كانون الاحترافيه للبيع وبالتقسيط وللجادين 
كاميرات كانون الاحترافيه للبيع وبالتقسيط وللجادين








 




 




 


الان يوجد تقسيط على جميع الكاميرات الاحترافيه بأقساط شهريه ميسره لكل الانواع  

كاميرا كانون d600 
كاميرا كانون d100
كاميرا كانون d550

لدى عصر الحياه للتقسط 


إمتلك أحدث الأجهزه الإلكترونية وبالتقسيط الميسر 

آي فون - آي باد - بلاك بيري 
كمبيوتر مكتبي - لاب توب - شاشه lcd
مكيفات سبلت وجميع الاجهزه الكهربائيه




 




 




 

التقنية بين يديك بالإتصال على الرقم التالي 

تلفون 
012373736
جوال 0555587670
جوال 0506598800

​


----------

